# Feedback!



## npavlick (Jun 4, 2013)

I would love some opinions/feedback on my market doe. She is sitting around 67lbs as of Monday and we have 23 days left. Please ignore the clip job, I didn't have the right blending blades or my small clippers so it isn't done yet. 

She isn't firming up along her back the way I would like her to, but otherwise I am pretty happy.

Any opinions on toppers or additives? I didn't need any with my goat last year, and she won grand champion.

I apologize for the bad photos, I was trying to brace her and take a selfie of her at the same time.

Thanks!
Natalie 
:goattruck:


----------

